# A couple more "Boomerangs"



## wombat (Sep 30, 2014)

I quite like this design and the laminates sold almost immediately so I thought I'd do a couple with a palm swell or scale, if you prefer.

Both are split frame red Iron Bark

the first is with Olive Wood on an ash and red gum spacer.



 

the second one is with Queens Ebony on ash, with brass pinning.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 30, 2014)

First one is a real beaut!!! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful work Walter ! I agree that Olive looks great with the contrasting ironbark!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

The are both nice but the olive gets my vote also!!!!


----------



## eaglea1 (Sep 30, 2014)

Awesome, but they look more like slingshots to me than boomerangs.... nice work !


----------



## wombat (Sep 30, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Awesome, but they look more like slingshots to me than boomerangs.... nice work !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Buga (Oct 10, 2014)

nice work


----------

